# We aught to get together sometime



## scotty (Oct 15, 2007)

And have a florida smoke out.

Any one else like the idea????


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the idea!

But I am in Kansas!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Has the state of Floirda sufficiently healed from the last one?


----------



## scotty (Oct 15, 2007)

I was just being a wise guy.
 Its will be tuesdau before i recover from the saturday event we had so much fun, food and  just enjoyable friendship


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

weren't ya the tall lean passed out 1 that slept through it ????  i think i saw those pics.....


----------



## scotty (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't think anyone would recognize  me


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds good Scotty, I will bring the peppers.  LOL


----------



## scotty (Oct 16, 2007)

I knew you wanted to kill me


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, the plan was to off you with peppers then ride the bike off into the sunset.


----------



## scotty (Oct 16, 2007)

Im sending you a letter and the envelope will be filled with highly concentrated  
*[size=+3]Wild Desert TepÃn Pepper dust[/size]*


http://www.ecoseeds.com/Pepper.worlds.hottest.html


----------



## flagriller (Oct 16, 2007)

Not passed out, resting comfortably.   Scotty did this to me! He's blackmailing me with it!


----------



## scotty (Oct 16, 2007)

You were snoring and  mumbling something about  not enough blue smoke


----------



## flagriller (Oct 16, 2007)

Ya know, Alice said the same thing about Friday night


----------



## rockyb (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll bring the lemon cake this time.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmmmm, I think the mystery may be on the way to being solved RockyB?


----------



## vlap (Oct 16, 2007)

Another florida smoke out? I am ready for it... my bank account is not


----------



## rockyb (Oct 16, 2007)

We have a chest freezer full of meat.  

BTW, anybody ever smoke ground beef????


----------



## Dutch (Oct 17, 2007)

Roll it into 1 pound logs and smoke it like a fattie.


----------



## scotty (Oct 17, 2007)

Seasoned also


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont forget to add "Little Bits of Goodness" to the insides before you roll.  Cheese, flame roasted veggies, sausage, etc!  As in the words of Alton Brown, "Them Good Eats"!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 17, 2007)

Send it on.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow....that sounds interesting.  Super hot dust.


----------



## scotty (Oct 17, 2007)

PHOEY  nothing scares you folks


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

Just incorporate that dust into your next rub. Then feed that meat to scotty ;) Don't rub it on yourself this time


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 17, 2007)

Damn hips.  LOL


----------



## scotty (Oct 17, 2007)

Give me a break  Jeff. I nearley  lost my taste  buds from one  bite of those bacon wrapped  jalapenos.

 Then all the ladies ate two or 3 and didnt even flinch.

ohh shame on me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The apple pie  brought  my taste back though


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

So I probably should not feed you my habenero raspberry sorbet?


----------

